# Crimes against Humanity - USS Roosevelt Captain & Coronavirus



## Em in Ohio (Apr 12, 2020)

https://www.10tv.com/article/corona...evelt-spike-550-wake-captains-firing-2020-apr

Sometimes, I get angry and ashamed to be a U.S. citizen!  This is one of those times.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2020)

Sometimes there is a very fine line between being a hero or a loose cannon.

In the eyes of his crew, he is a hero and IMO that's what counts.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 12, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> Sometimes there is a very fine line between being a hero or a loose cannon.
> 
> In the eyes of his crew, he is a hero and IMO that's what counts.
> 
> ...


I wanted to triple love your post and these quotes, Bea - a technical impossibility.  Thanks for posting!


----------

